# SQ Virginia State Finals



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

September 24th Driven Mobile Electronics Chantilly, VA


https://www.facebook.com/DrivenMobile/posts/1563094020414567:0


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm hoping to make it soon!


----------

